
What i learned after going through 150+ Rejection - arthurBrooks
http://www.codespaghetti.com/interview-success
======
arthurBrooks
I was rejected 150+ times before i get my first job offer as a software
developer.

Getting hired in tech is a tough game. If you think your technical skills or a
degree from elite university is enough, You are wrong.

Technical interviews are much more then skills and qualifications.

There is a world hidden behind various simple to complex patterns. You need to
learn about these patterns.

All you need to succeed in technical interviews is a warrior's mindset,
unshake able confidence, and a professional athlete level preparation in doing
technical interviews.

Based on my experiences i have created a guide. To help the community
understand the technical interview process. And to prepare effectively to
crack it.

